# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Проблема отцов и детей

## Asteriks

*Существует ли такая проблема на самом деле? Или только в литературе описана? И этот переходный возраст? Вы почувствовали, что связь между самыми родными людьми нарушена? Поделитесь, если не секрет.*

----------


## Akasey

Думаю есть, и это не причина переходного возраста. Может просто родители считают тебя всегда своим р***нком, да в каких-то моментах не хотят понять, что ты уже самостоятельная личность. И получается сталкиваются две самостоятельные личности "лбами", вот и проблема. Они считают что они правы и ты должен уступить, а ты думаеш что надоело уступать. Это сугубо моё *ИМХО*

----------


## vova230

Леша я думаю прав. Родителям надо вовремя понять, что ребенок вырос и уже не нуждается в постоянной опеке. Конечно, можно что-то посоветовать, подсказать, особенно с высоты своего большого опыта, но не стоит читать нравоучительные лекции. А ребенок должен прислушиваться к мнению родителей и принимать его во внимание.

----------


## Asteriks

Я думаю, что в определённом возрасте проблема отцов и детей всё же существует. Это период, когда для детей друзья и любимые становятся важнее родителей. Когда человек ещё не совсем самостоятелен, но кажется себе таким. Родители пытаются оградить  своих детей от возможных ошибок, а дети воспринимают их опеку, как ущемление своих прав или свободы.

----------


## HARON

И обижаются на самых родных в мире людей,потом понимают свою ошибку,но порой бывает уже поздно...

----------


## Akasey

вот читаю, и понимаю что Астерикс рассматривает этот вопрос со стороны "отцов"

----------


## Asteriks

Со стороны мамы, у которой взрослая дочь. Сегодня специально уделила своему непослушному чаду часок -другой.

----------


## Akasey

провела с ней воспитательную работу на тему вреда мальчиков??? сама была давольна, а дочь пошла надувшись, и в душе обиженная

----------


## Asteriks

Плохая была бы из меня мама, если бы я так поступила. Посидели просто рядышком и она мне все свои новости рассказала. Собираюсь переждать как-нибудь этот период. Но очень уж непросто голос не повышать. Ору иногда.

----------


## Akasey

переходной возраст... хз, но  я считаю в этом возрасте этой пробемы ещё нету

----------


## Asteriks

Лёша, переходный - это лет 13-14, а 18 - это другое. Переходный легко прошёл, я и не заметила. Они ведь всегда со мной были, и дома, и в школе, я всегда была в курсе всех дел.

----------


## Akasey

в этом возрасте тоже бывает, и для каждого по разному проходит

----------


## Marusja

у меня ситуация очень положительная с этим вопросом, разница между мной и братом 12 лет, и пока брат еще не вырос родителям было на кого переключиться так сказать...и никто меня не "опекал" уж очень сильно, скорее ввиду того, что мне пришлось в 13 лет растить его, к 15 годам с моим мнением очень даже считались...и мне даже было очень приятно

----------


## Asteriks

Не смогла удержаться. Стащила статью с чужого сайта, очень полезная для меня и для всех родителей статья. Сайт, правда, не для родителей, а для алкоголиков, наркоманов и игроманов. Не важно, вчитайтесь!

*Дети — наш экзамен Богу*

Мы не знаем, откуда приходит человек в этот мир...
Только что рожденный младенец — это абсолютный Бог. Он наполнен одной лишь Божественной энергией и больше ничем...
Ни одна женщина не сможет четко и внятно ответить вам на вопрос, что именно она поняла во время беременности и родов. Но любая скажет, что этот период сильно изменил ее. Так же как любое истинное произведение искусства — результат некоего Божьего диктата, в котором художник служит лишь проводником, так и рождение ребенка есть результат Божьей воли, проводниками которой служат родители. Бог дает матери девять месяцев, чтобы она могла отрешиться от мирских проблем и привыкнуть к дыханию Бога, которое ощущается у нее под сердцем. И когда младенец рождается, то для матери он — житель ее мира, а для отца — житель мира чужого и неясного...
Человек, наполненный Божьей энергией, попадает в наш реальный мир. Столь тесная связь с матерью необходима ему, чтобы ощущать хоть какое-то подобие безопасности...
Мне кажется, мы не до конца понимаем образы, которыми нас одарил Бог. Мы знаем, что Иисус Христос, Спаситель, был послан на Землю, чтобы, «смертию смерть поправ», спасти людей. Но мы, как мне кажется, не понимаем: каждый младенец есть образ Христа. Если ребенок рожден Богом, значит, он получеловек — полу-Бог, пришедший на Землю для мук, потому что любая земная жизнь в сравнении с Божественной — мучительна...
Первый настоящий контакт наступает у отца с чадом, когда чадо начинает разговаривать. Речь — наиболее универсальный и, если угодно, действенный способ познания мира. Как только ребенок приступает к активному познанию мира, отец начинает ощущать все большее взаимопонимание с ребенком. Место Божественной энергии постепенно занимает мирской опыт...
Все маленькие дети — хорошие. Становясь постарше, они «хужеют». Некоторые продолжают процесс ухудшения до старости.
Взросление — это процесс, во время которого человек все дальше отходит от Божественного в себе, приближаясь ко всему тому, что поможет ему выжить. В этом нет, разумеется, ничего трагического и ужасного. Без этой замены человек не мог бы жить. Потому что земная жизнь развивается по законам социума, а не Бога.
Однако ни в коем случае нельзя относиться к детям как к «недолюдям». Они — другие люди. Они, с разной степенью успешности, учатся у нас, взрослых, как надо жить в этом мире. Мы же почему-то не хотим учиться у них тому, как можно жить в их мире.
Одна из главных ошибок человечества состоит в том, что взрослые люди воспринимают детей как некое пустое, белое полотно, на котором можно нарисовать что угодно. Между тем ребенок — это мозаика, и, если мы чем и можем помочь ему, так это сложить из уже имеющихся, данных ему Богом, частей красивый и уникальный узор...
Если к нам регулярно не будет поступать Божественная энергия, мы не выживем.
И последнее. *Ребенок — это экзамен, который каждый человек сдает Создателю. Если ты, родитель, переломал всю эту мозаику и лет через пятнадцать после рождения на тебя смотрит столь похожий на тебя, урод и сволочь значит, экзамен на свою человеческую состоятельность ты не сдал.* (Астерикс подчеркнула) Даже если у тебя получилось стать олигархом или знаменитостью.
Мы не знаем, куда уходит человек из этого мира. Но если предположить, что ТАМ мы все встретимся, то очевидно: ТАМ будет встреча не олигарха с потомком, а папы с сыном. И тогда с них спросится. Ребенок — не просто наше продолжение. Он — такое наше продолжение, какое мы заслужили. И тут уж пенять не на кого.
Все началось с того, что мы держали на руках подобие Бога.
Младенец — это абсолютное добро.

*Выдержка из книги писателя и журналиста Андрея Максимова «Многослов»*

Источник: http://polinar.com.ua/help/about_psychotherapy/141

----------


## BiZ111

эээ          бывает

----------


## ПаранойА

У меня проблема есть.. большей степенью с отцом.
В том возрасте когда я формировалась как личность, его рядом со мной не было.
И поэтому у нас частенько ссоры с ним. Точнее ему больше нравиться ругаться.
НЕ понимаем друг друга.

----------

